# Big Bass Lakes



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

Hey everyone- I'd like a chance to catch some really big bass this spring and summer. Last year was my first year fishing for bass w/ a flyrod. I have found that flyfishing for bass has helped me to understand them much better. I can now catch them much more easily on a spinning rod as well. In anycase. I was wondering if anyone has some info on lakes in the state that would offer me an opportunity to catch some trophy bass. My dad's side of the family is from South Carolina, and during a trip 5 years ago, I let a 10 lbs. Largemouth go. I caught him on a angle worm and a bobber using a zebco. in my Grandmother's Farm pond. Every since, I have fished alot for bass. But my desire to catch big bass hasn't been fufilled. You could say my New Year's Resolution is to catch a really big bass in North Dakota, on a fly rod. So, let me know , have you heard anything about lakes anywhere in the state with real big bass. I'm not talkin 10 lbs., but maybee 4 or 5. I know Nelson is good, but I also hear it is overfished. I also heard Terry Steinwand say that G & F electro-netted McDowell Dam this spring and pulled out 5 pounders! So, any other "leads" or maybe tips for Nelson? Let me know!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

If you like fishing for smallmouth bass,Sakakawea,and the Mclusky canal lakes are very good.Catch a 4lb smally and you just might forget about largemouths,they are a blast.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I do like smallmouths quite a bit, don't let that fool you. I caught a 4 lbs. 3 oz. and a 4lbs. 1 oz. smallie as well as two 8lbs. northerns with my fly rod this last summer at the Ft. Stevenson boat launch one morning. I used a little pattern that looked like a crayfish tied out of pheasant tail. It worked awesome. But, I really want more of a chance to catch a nice big greenie this year. Speaking of McClusky Canal lakes, right off the island on the west side on New John's are some BIG smallies. I've never caught one over 2 lbs, but I've hooked some big ones, and I see them swimming around in the shallows sometimes. I thought they were carp at first, but they were easy to identify, when I looked hard.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Falconer -

I'm going to make the trip to the ND Largemouth mecca this year - NELSON LAKE! I guess it has some hawg greenies in it, some 5 lbs or more!

I've never fished it, but I hear it is great! I think that, from the stories I have heard, would be your best bet for big largemouth in ND.

And of course, Spiritwood Lake for smallies. State record waters right there.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I guess Nelson will be my prime focus, however I am just a little woried about overfishing. I'm hoping however, that since I'll be using flies and bass poppers, that they won't recognize the threat, after all, how many people go fly rodding on nelson for bass? Nelson holds the state record for Largemouth at something a little over 8 lbs.


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

I guess Nelson will be my prime focus, however I am just a little woried about overfishing. I'm hoping however, that since I'll be using flies and bass poppers, that they won't recognize the threat, after all, how many people go fly rodding on nelson for bass? Nelson holds the state record for Largemouth at something a little over 8 lbs.


----------

